# Sigma on EOS R focusing performance?



## andrewdoeshair (Feb 7, 2020)

Hi! Long time no post. I’m hoping someone here has just the right experience to confirm something I’m hoping is true. I can’t find much on the ol’ internet to confirm this so I figured I’d just flat out ask. Sorry for the unnecessarily long story

I’ve owned a few sigma art lenses (24-105, 35mm, 50mm) and while I loved the image quality and build quality, even the look and the feel of the lenses, I ultimately sold them all and replaced them with L glass because the sigmas focused SOOO inconsistently on my 5Diii. Fast forward a few years and I’m now using an EOS R for my main camera. I recently purchased the Sigma 105 Art and I am in awe of the performance, not only is it optically near perfection, it makes portraits feel like I’m shooting with a medium format, but unlike my previous sigma lenses, this lens focuses dead on. After seeing what a truly sharp lens feels like, my (EF) 50 and 85 L lenses just aren’t cutting it anymore. I can’t afford to go with RF versions, and I also still shoot a lot of film with an EOS 1N, so I want to stick with an EF Mount... So here’s what I’m wondering— does my 105mm Art focus beautifully because sigma just got it right with that lens? Or did I get a lucky copy? ORRRRR, and hopefully this is the case, do sigma lenses just perform better with dual pixel AF than they did with DSLR eyepiece focusing methods (I’ve seen reviews that say live view on a DSLR focuses better with sigma).

Can anyone share their experience using sigma lenses on a canon mirrorless vs DSLR? Have you noticed better focusing performance on the mirrorless? If this is the case I’m selling all my L glass and going back to sigma. If it’s not the case, I guess I’m gettin a second job and saving for RF glass

thank you for any help or advice


----------



## Juan A (Mar 15, 2020)

The only Sigma I still own, previous examples were similar to yours, is the 35mm f1.4 Art.  I absolutely love this lens! Focus has been absolutely dead on with my EOS R and honestly it was perfect on my 80D.  I haven't tried it on my new to me 7DMkII yet but I am assuming it will be amazing on there as well.


----------

